
MPs overwhelmingly back Brexit bill - blacktulip
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-38833883
======
TorKlingberg
This was expected. What surprises me is that nobody tried to use the leverage
of the parliament to get influence over the implementation of Brexit. For
example Theresa May has said Britain will leave the single market, but that
was never on the ballot. A couple of weeks ago the news said MP likely would,
but then it just went quiet.

